
Tackling the Unsolvable Problem: The Bottomless Email Inbox - fortran77
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/17/technology/personaltech/hey-email-service-screening.html
======
fortran77
I hope it's not written in Ruby on Rails -- it will never scale.

